# Sticky  How did you find bca originally?



## Nicklfire

So! How did you find our lovely website originally.

This thread will also be used for monthly prize winners, in order to be eligible you must make a post here.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Someone heard me looking for endlers at petsmart and he mentioned the forum, that someone was selling them for cheap. So upon googling it I found you guys.


----------



## t-bore

I was told about it by a coworker who is a member.


----------



## alym

Heard about it from a pet store (Pet Habitat) when I bought my first aquarium...


----------



## Theratboy_101

I was looking for info on fish keeping on Goggle and found this site!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It was so long ago, I'm not entirely sure, but I think it was an ex-coworker mentioning the annual VAHC which turned up BCA on a web search. This was back in 2006 though, so my memory is a bit foggy.


----------



## plantedinvertz

I was looking for Canadian fish stores and stumbled across the Canadian Aquatics site and they listed bcaquaria as a link so i joined.


----------



## kaisa

I was researching about camallanus worms after I saw my fish had them and one of the first few links on google was to a bca thread.


----------



## jobber

Was looking for panda corydoras.


----------



## target

I was posting on Craigslist offering to build stands. Started emailing with a lady who decided not to go ahead with the stand but recommended I look here for others who might want one. I looked up BCA, and signed up.


----------



## TomC

I was searching the web, looking for a place to buy aquarium stuff, and stumbled across the classified section.


----------



## kelly528

Googled it. So I could rant about a terrible pet store. What have I learned since my fateful first post? That I shouldn't be so surprised about evil pet stores!!!

And on the bright side I found all the BEST people to buy pets from on here


----------



## budahrox

It's all Aarons fault!! 
He told me I'd love it & I'm still hangin' round LOL
Cheers!!!

Ooops 
Sorry Aaron, maybe folks shouldn't know it's your fault I'm here!!


----------



## rescuepenguin

My wife and I were in petcetera in Surrey one day, and eneded up bumping into someone who told us about this site. My wife joined first, myself a little later and her best friend shortly after that. I don't know who he was, but he is a big shrimp fan. We were both after the las tmaster test kit, we let him have it.

Steve


----------



## Adz1

I was shopping at Rogers Aquatics and Kathy (no longer at Rogers)
pointed me in the direction of this forum..
And i've been on every day since...lol


----------



## Mferko

i sold some acei fry on kijiji and the guy who picked them up recommended this site to sell the rest


----------



## big_bubba_B

one of the other members told me bout the site last year


----------



## jm.

Through google, looking for info but can't remember what!


----------



## jkcichlid

From one of the workers at Animal House here in Chilliwack


----------



## Captured Moments

While shopping at Big Al's in Richmond, I stumbled across an ex-coworker who told me about BCA. I checked it out, signed up, and I loved it since. Glad I did because I learned so so much from it, from asking questions, from other members helping, and best of all to contribute and help others if you can.
In spite of a recent thread that got closed, Mods should be appreciated more for what they do. It's not easy and too often, people are too quick to criticise.


----------



## petlaur

Did a Google search for Big Al's locations in the lower mainland and found that they were now Island Pets. From there I found a link to BCA, was impressed by this forum, signed up and the rest is history.


----------



## TomC

Does BCAquaria ever post ads on Craigslist or Kijiji telling people about the site? It might be a good way to publicise it.


----------



## Smiladon

browsing the web for local discus stores and came across april's site. She had a link to this place and simplydiscus.


----------



## Nicklfire

TomC said:


> Does BCAquaria ever post ads on Craigslist or Kijiji telling people about the site? It might be a good way to publicise it.


nope  sure dont


----------



## Crazy_NDN

A Friend from BCRC Told me about this site. this was before i was into fish, and when i had a bunch of reptiles. since then i have now enjoyed keeping fish alot more.


----------



## Karen

The site was recommended by a co-worker who is also a member.


----------



## wsl

If I recall correctly, I stumbled across this site while googling info on dwarf shrimp. I looked through the forums for a bit, and was amazed that a site dedicated to fishkeepers of BC existed. I signed up right there and then, and now come by on a daily basis.


----------



## crazy72

Goggling info on fish keeping. Whatever key words I used at the time took me here. The rest is history.


----------



## clintgv

Was looking for information when I first started in the hobby on google and one of the members asked a question that I was looking for.


----------



## VinnyD

was planning to have an aquarium tank in my room..so did some research on how to start and so on..stumbled upon BCA...joined. because majority of the members are local and there were really good info on forum


----------



## Luke78

Was informed of the BCA by a previous member whom i meet in a LFS around 2004 when the i think the first or second site was up at the time.Was a long time looker , and finally decided to post with the site that just went down not too long ago.


----------



## tony1928

Charles recommended it to me when I contacted him via cichlid forum. Didn't realize he was from Vancouver at first. So far, coming back to this hobby after being away for over 10 years has been most enjoyable, made even more enjoyable by all the kind folks on BCA.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I found BCA thru Google.....every time I would Google a problem with a fish or my tank, one of the first few results always brought me here. Then along came the tank addiction lol. Which was about the same time I became a member. Had 2 tanks when I joined , now have 6 lol This is a great community and alot of good, knowledgeable people here. Truly glad to be a part of it


----------



## gmachine19

Other website: Monsterfishkeepers


----------



## bigfry

Found this site through someone mentioning BCA on another forum.

This is the third time I joined BCA.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

My friend Mike (fishbreath) told me about BCA & told me I should join it. Been a fish nut for over 30 years so this seems to be a good place for me to spend time with other fishnuts.


----------



## davefrombc

Can't remember what brought me to the original BCA .. I dropped out when it had problems.. Rejoined a vastly improved BCA a couple of years ago , and rejoined again after the crash .


----------



## prempitorystrike

I found out about BCA thru friends of mine who are also members on here


----------



## aimnhigh

Web search,
when i wanted to start a tank again


----------



## gklaw

I was told about this site by someone I bought equipment from via CL. Finally checked in after buying some blue rams from Richard.


----------



## Ursus sapien

I followed a link from PlanetInverts to Arizona Aquatic Gardens (thanks Bill) to here


----------



## GreenGanja

Effox told me about BCA 

-Mike


----------



## neven

on planted tank, someone pm'd me asking why i wasn't here. that person only had like 1 post though


----------



## JUICE

my buddy introduced bca to me 4 yrs ago , and im still here [email protected]! lol


----------



## athena

was google-ing for some fish information (can't remember what it was) and came across BCA back in 2006 (or was it 2007...hmmmm), rejoined again after the crash ^ ^


----------



## Barrie

Google!


----------



## rocker85675

i got sick of the rediculous bickering on alberta's site, if you said the sky is blue many people would tell you your wrong and the debate was on with a mod jumping in threatning to ban everyone, i cant be bothered with mind-numbing stupidity like that. this site is alot more friendly and your mods more relaxed. (just look at how dead our board is, thiers a reason) i just might get banned from there for this, THATS how bad it is. sad but true...


----------



## Guest

i posted an ad on craigslist looking for snails for my puffers ... someone emailed about contacting mykiss and he told me about this forum ... he has been my snail and shrimp guy ever since :O)


----------



## InfraredDream

Somebody was giving free hornwort in creiglist and when I picked it up, she was kind enough to mention this wonderful place 
I regrets (many times) that I didn't know it before I set my tank up.


----------



## beN

well i thought I had posted how i found out about this site. But I found out through "24/7" . I had posted a tank for sale on CRAIGSLIST and when he came to meet me he mentioned this site. Been on ever since. Now my gf is hooked & my co-worker.


----------



## gwcana

googling for fishy things


----------



## halonine

I was told about this site by another member (mortava). Glad she let me know


----------



## Jay2x

Just been googling for tips and you're website poped-up


----------



## Chappy

April's fault when I brought my dogs in for grooming a few years ago. 
Shelley


----------



## April

yes,.i created a monster. lol. no..actually...i brought a very beneficial member to bcaquaria.


----------



## Chappy

aprils aquarium said:


> yes,.i created a monster. lol. no..actually...i brought a very beneficial member to bcaquaria.


ah shucks


----------



## Ursus sapien

aprils aquarium said:


> yes,.i created a monster. lol. no..actually...i brought a very beneficial member to bcaquaria.


eloquent and very politic


----------



## Chappy

Ursus sapien said:


> eloquent and very politic


More like beneficial to April's Aquarium since that's where most of my money goes


----------



## Radiance

while i was looking for bichirs and other monster fish


----------



## AWW

some guy came in to the pet store i work at when i was working. Never caught his name but happily caught the name of this site!


----------



## jay_leask

found by chance looking up things in the net....got to do something for my 8hr work shift


----------



## Kitsune

Tim from AquaFlora Nurseries told me that I might be able to get some second hand supplies through here. Also googling fish stuff and Vancouver got me here quite frequently.


----------



## marjorie

Found it when I was googling about Betta info and thought that it'll be neat to join.  I also noticed that bca is very active which is something I like. Keeps me busy all the time.


----------



## neven

I was over on planted tank and some local asked why i didn't use this site, so i figured i'd register  now i don't go on planted tank as much  this was back before the crash when i was named outcast


----------



## dtpextreme

my local fish store reccommended t to me and i love it!


----------



## Nicklfire

dtpextreme said:


> my local fish store reccommended t to me and i love it!


What fish store was it?


----------



## Shell Dweller

I was looking to replace some shell dwellers and put an ad on CL. Bill from FVT called me and told me about BCA. He said someone would most likely have them or know where to get them. So I joined and have been on here daily as soon as I get home from work. Am getting my shell dwellers through a group buy next week which Smiladon is kindly putting together, along with a few other totally unnecessary fishies.  Any excuse to get another tank....lol


----------



## ECooper

I saw a reference to it in a thread in Aquaria central


----------



## super7

worked at roger's aquatics and learned of it there.
Super7


----------



## Hammer

Lisa Lee told me about it.

Hammer


----------



## bowman00

Just.14 told me about this awesome forum, in which I HAD to join!


----------



## gimlid

About 3 years ago I came home from working in fort Mac for 3 months and found my angels had horrible callamanus parasite. I was horrified and my wife said whe never noticed. It took a few google searches and some strange looks from local vetrinarians before I finally found a link to a thread by Charles at Canadian Aquatics mentioning levamisol which I had desparately been seeking. He promptly sold me some and the rest is history.


----------



## hgi

A long time friend from ucluelet told me to come here to learn about fish tanks, and it worked.


----------



## Morainy

I came across this site late in 2009 while looking up some information on fish-keeping. I'd already had a couple of aquariums since I was a teenager, but I had decided to take them down and set up new tanks. I didn't have very many fish at the time, so I was doing research on other species. That's probably what brought me to BCA. 

At BCA, I've met many kind and helpful people. And from them, I've contracted Multi Tank Syndrome!


----------



## troutonafly

from a friend


----------



## Edarion

I found you guys through google!


----------



## cichlid

I was talking to a friend of mine and he told me about it, I had never heard about it, but 4 hours later I was a member!


----------



## chaloupa

I was on another site, a member was also on that site...they made mention of BCA and I joined. I may not visit as often as some...but more often as of late. There's some really good people here, and the tone of the site has improved since I first joined a LONG time ago. I felt that the site was a bit "young" at first but now am quite confident in the members! I really enjoy the site alot and wish the "crash" had never happened. I still go back to look at stuff and realize that is all gone..dammit!


----------



## TCR

I had a friend send me the link on facebook when I started to get into the fish tanks again...


----------



## icy.bing

i googed for a local aquarium forum and i found this place =)


----------



## Dough

*how I found out about bca*

I work with a guy who i found out later he was into fish. It was when my oldest Daughter was about 3 years old and went through a crazy Finding Nemo stage of her life. We watched it over and over again. We took her and my son to the Vancouver Aquarium and we had a blast. the kids were in awe. My wife and i started looking in to getting in a fish tank for the house. I was talking to my co-worker and he told me about BCa. It was through him and this site and the pics of various cichlids that last november after my second daughter was born that we got our first tank (90g set up). From then till now I have 4 tanks. 90g African cichlid tank 75g South American tank, 55g Baby african tank and 10g fry tank. Thanks to this site I am able to meet people and see other awsome setups. Thanks for BCA!!


----------



## BullDog

Guess I haven't posted in the new thread!

I found BCA several years ago when I was looking for a new turtle tank. Someone saw my post on craigslist, and said, "Why don't you check out bcaquaria? They usually have a good deal on a used tank."
A week later I had my tank 

Didn't visit the site much at all over the next few years, but about a year ago, I got myself a cheap 15g, and started up my first fish tank since I was about 8 years old. And got lots of help from everyone here


----------



## vdub

Was looking for plants on Craigslist when BAM, someone told me about BCA...and then began the addiction.


----------



## jkam

found it from randomly googling care sheets for my fish.


----------



## neven

i must say that it does come up quite high on the google search results very often.


----------



## Brisch

I can across this site originally when I was googleing some info about some fishy issues, then I was recommended to join by one of the sponsors when I found his add on craigslist.....so here I am. For 99.9% of the time I really enjoy being on this site, once in a while someone ruins it for me. But all-in-all it is nice having a site devoted to people in the fishy business close to you, that know lots, sell stuff,and to simply talk to


----------



## hp10BII

Too long ago...google, I think. Back then, BCA was black & blue or purple - tough to read.


----------



## Aubs

I was turned on to BCA by Fraser Valley Tropicals in White Rock. And have been enjoying it for a little while now.


----------



## airbaggedmazda

*how I found bca*

I went to see kirk at Fraser Valley Tropicals and he told me about the site. Thanks Rob


----------



## snow

Found it through google when looking for fish for sale in B.C.


----------



## champion_qh

me too, google searching, i just knew there must be some forum out there for BC aquarium lovers.


----------



## DBam

I was told about this site by Charles at Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## Immus21

Stumbled onto it quite innocently while searching for fish info..


----------



## pacific

A fellow working in PJ's Pets in Richmond told me about BCA. I imagine steering customers away to BCA wasn't exactly store policy


----------



## AvianAquatics

I can't remember exactly but I think I was searching up some shrimp disease or infos on Google then I came across BCA and thought "Hey, why not join since it's so close to home?!"


----------



## effox

Adz1 said:


> I was shopping at Rogers Aquatics and Kathy (no longer at Rogers)
> pointed me in the direction of this forum..
> And i've been on every day since...lol


Same here, however it wasn't Kathy, it was some random guy that I never saw again.


----------



## user_error

can't recall exactly but it was either through google search or else a link on craigslist


----------



## thharris

somone mentioned the name in a craigslist add googled it and signed up!


----------



## Aquaman

Originaly I found it a real good forum with TONS of information ....now not so much ....information...since the crash ...Sorry but every time I see the title of the thread I think of that 

I originaly heard of it from a previous member at my place of work.


----------



## 182

I was looking for equipment a while back, (last year, I think) and there was a lot here. Not to mention the plants! And then, what kept me around was all the expert advice.


----------



## Earth Eater

Ifound out about this site from eric at rogers


----------



## summit

I stumbled upon it about a year ago looking for aquarium forums for some help on an 8 gallon bowfront I was doing, glad I did!


----------



## Longimanus

Gosh I can't even remember, I think my sister found it first and told me about it.


----------



## Candice

*How I found you*

I was a member of BC aquaria a long time ago. Life has been busy, but the fish are still here! I've decided to pay a little more attention to them and see what's new and exciting in BC's fish world.


----------



## Teal'c

I needed some info on breeding some fish and googled fish keeping. And then I found this site a useful repository of information and now a day doesn't go by without me logging in to see what's new .

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Dave

I was doing some searching on the net when i was going to start with a 10g tank for info and google lead me here.


----------



## jiang604

When fin-o-menal was still around


----------



## Lodilo

I used to be a moderator on my local site, found this site through them.
Glad I did too, this site is amazing, keep up the great work.


----------



## roadrunner

Almost a year ago I was looking for some info and when I googled it there was the link!


----------



## mustang5.0

*Daily Chore's*

Ursus Sapien refered me here


----------



## anessa

A friend told me about it years ago when he found out I was into fishkeeping. The funny thing I've been on here a whole lot more than he ever was.


----------



## BigFatLyre

I had Oscars for adoption and met Geo; (his old handle) not sure of his new one; he brought me up to speed.


----------



## Gone Fishy

I found this site googling info when I got my first 90 gallon. Been here ever since!!


----------



## Bok

Found it on a Google search after having had problems with cycling a tank.
Got fed up with having to buy tons of crap, mostly to combat the effects of the
previous tons of crap we bought at an lfs (they told us we needed it) and started Googling for info.
Whenever I go there now to see what's new I usually tell a prospective customer to check out BCA first.


----------



## L!$A

beN & I sold our 50g to a member here, he told us about bca.. and beN signed up first, and I followed shortly after.


----------



## planter

I downloaded the tapatalk app on my iphone. BCA was posted on the list of aquarium forums. I've been lurking for a few weeks. Found the forum fairly active and members friendly so I registered.


----------



## donjuan_corn

I was looking to buy some fish and was told that local breeders had awesome prices and then I found my 90 gallon on here and the rest is history. Love the site and will be here forever.


----------



## fraggalrock

Was visiting a wholesale fish place I go to with a long time buddy(corwin) from munster tanks) who was surprised I didnt know about the site.He sent me a link and that link was the gift of people who some I call members of my family


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

I was at Rogers in Surrey, and some guy told me about the site.


----------



## jjntm

I was told by someone at J&L Aquatics, I was looking for somewhere to find live mysid, rotifiers and any other live foods, and they suggested I try looking on this site. I am trying to maintain a self sufficient ecosystem for my reef tank.


----------



## djamm

Kind person at Island pets in Burnaby recommended the site when I was talking with them!

Cheers


----------



## BigFatLyre

I placed a fish for free on C. and the pickup person was Geo, a member (4 years ago, how time flies)


----------



## bigfish

was looking online about how to get a tank started since i am a noob at this. after searching for a little while, google brought me to this place and i dont i have looked at another site after i found this one. people on here are great and really helpfull.


----------



## Catfish180

I was looking for a fish forum that is in this province and not globally or somewhere else. So basically I found this site on google. LOL.


----------



## katienaha

google! i was looking for a more local forum.


----------



## trevorhoang

a friend refered me to this site because he knew i love aquariums and raising pets.


----------



## Dosan

Google. Gotta love the Goo


----------



## Rayne

^ Google never fails!


----------



## oyf709

I search on google and found this site mainly for ppl in BC


----------



## CheekyMonkey

Friends at work after i got hooked on my first small tank


----------



## curtisonrad19

After serching for a canadian forum! I found this site  
It is very annoying not being able to get any thing from the states >:/ ( And if you do, the shipping kills you)
But i think i will be very happy here!


----------



## 1843

A very kind and helpful store employee at Roger's Aquarium gave me the heads up for BC Aquaria a few years ago. Gee, I wasn't that addicted to fish yet... thanks?


----------



## bigfish

google. thats how i found this place and canadian aquarium connection which sucks compare to this forum


----------



## Nicklfire

possum said:


> A very kind and helpful store employee at Roger's Aquarium gave me the heads up for BC Aquaria a few years ago. Gee, I wasn't that addicted to fish yet... thanks?


If you know the persons name or description we love giving props to people that spread the word


----------



## Ursus sapien

bigfish said:


> google. thats how i found this place and canadian aquarium connection which sucks compare to this forum


Canadian Aquarium Connection is to killies, livbearers and rainbows what Crustaforum is to inverts. Not the busiest of forums, but a knowledge base to die for and some of the most knowledgeable fish keepers around.
Perhaps not to your taste, but it hardly sucks.


----------



## Virual

I was told about this site by a co-worker


----------



## teija

I don't think I ever contributed to this thread so.... Google!


----------



## PeteAce

I'm signing up for the monthly draw. I was looking for a new tank on craigslist when a BCA member (Diztrbd1) invited me to join. The site has been very helpful so far and have met many friendly people.


----------



## BubBleBee

O.C.D. Fishies flew by n whispered her secret to me...... glad I signed up.


----------



## Tarobot

I killed a fellow member Arghas's motoro stingray after he got me a 30g tank to take care of it then he made me sign up and i got addicted.


----------



## Emily

I originally found BCA through google


----------



## Grete_J

I saw a link to a different site awhile back, couldn't remember the name, attempted to google it and BCA came up!


----------



## RedVulcan

through my good friend wicky


----------



## j2daff

It's been so long I can hardly remember but to the best of my recollection BCA was recommended by a friend.


----------



## sdfish223

Google, I was just randomly looking for fish related websites and poof this one was one of the results.


----------



## zhasan

I found out through a BCA member "Peteace". I went to buy the CL he was selling and he told me about BCA. I came back and joined it that same day and now I'm on here everyday!


----------



## big_bubba_B

i found it through a former memeber . marius


----------



## shungo

i was looking for fish tank on craiglist and saw someone menioned BCA on the post so I searched google and join the community!


----------



## Akasha

My Boyfriend used to be a member here, told me about it when I mentioned wanting a fish tank =)


----------



## waterlilly

I was told about it by George (GEO). He adopted some fish from us we had posted on Craigslist.


----------



## C2Sky

I was looking for a used reef setup. I have never kept saltwater fish before, but have always been interested. Much reading has been enjoyable, but I figure it is time to get my feet wet. No pun intended...

C2Sky


----------



## jenle

I think I was searching for fish stuff. I found the Aqua society or something and it had a link to BCA


----------



## imtrippedup

a family member used to be a regular on this site. i joined afterwards


----------



## Fish Whisper

I think i came across this site by craigslist,

Also i posted a link in craigs of a BCA add that i posted,
The guy who bought my 110 g tank was really impressed by the site.. I think we Hooked another member.


----------



## Momobobo

Purchased a 29 Gal set off a nice women on craigslsit who referred me to this site while we having a nice chat.


----------



## The Guy

My son told me about your site, and the rest as they say is history. What a great community of people with on going knowledge that seem to be willing to share.


----------



## mikebike

I heard about the BCAquaria forum from noodles11114/Dough at African Rift Lake Aquatics.
He introduced me to African Cichlids.


----------



## doogie

Was googling fish forums in BC, and guess what came up. bcaquaria.
They definately won't be making this into a movie! But it's true!
D


----------



## Petah

I ordered my first shipment of yellow shrimps from a breeder in Toronto and he told me about this site. After looking it up and reading the forum, i joined. The rest if history.


----------



## Cichlid2010

I was looking for fish and corals on craigslist, some one told me bc aquaria is a great place to go.


----------



## poiuy704

I found this site while googling for a pond plant grower. been hooked on it since!


----------



## Tn23

Found this website by doing a quick Google search!


----------



## Algae Beater

I found this site after numerous customers in the store i was managing mentioned it, been here ever since


----------



## Buddiechrist

I was looking for tanks for sale locally and came across the site on google


----------



## Prelude2Life

I've been a bca member for a long time now. Been here though the many changes to this site. Seen people come and go and I used to hire people off this site to fill positions in my company. I've been away for a few years now since I shut down all my tanks. 45 gallon tall planted community tank, 5 gal hex guppy tank, and 10 gall project tank that went from a gourami tank to a crib tank and the never completed 3 section beta tank. Now I'm back.


----------



## CRS Fan

Found it through a CRS comment on a google search or through a sponsor by buying his stock through a Craigslist add. I can't remember which came first. I know it has been several years though.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## koodevil

i found this site when i was google-ing around looking for tips on keeping fishes


----------



## euroamg

_Found this site through Tang daddy.. Got some plants from him.. Ignited back my interest in planted tanks.... Great Site!! _


----------



## newbie fishie

Was given the link to the site by April, was in there looking for tanks and fish to stock the with. Good people on the site, bought gear from lots of them... Scott


----------



## bonsai dave

I found it on google. when i search for tanks for sale when i was starting back up again.


----------



## Kanesska

I found the site through a local forum. I remember way back when, and there was a post of someone excited we'd reached 100 members hahaha


----------



## vivienne

I was on the bc horse forum. Thought about it and said there must a bc fish forum... i googled and here I am


----------



## jcheng

A BCA member (friend) told me about this website.


----------



## beaux

An old friend davefrombc i was in a old group (angie and andrews aquatics..has been disbanded for a couple years now.) With told me about bca so i came and joined up! WOOT!!!!


----------



## spit.fire

i was googling aquarium forums in bc and this was pretty much the only one that came up


----------



## rickwaines

internet search


----------



## lovinglife

While doing research on setting up our son's 10g aquarium, (in Petsmart), we met a wonderful older gentleman who took time to answer our questions, and to give us advice, and mentioned BC Aquaria as a good place for all things fish.


----------



## rwong2k10

found out about this site from my friends =)


----------



## s.tan

From one of my students. We teach them...they teach us!


----------



## Kat in BC

We were in PetSmart in Langley, we got chatting to this older man and he said he was a member here. Also Nick from Fishworld told us about it. Great Site. New here.


----------



## Bugsy

I was told about this site from a fellow hobbyist. Glad I came to take a peak.


----------



## Divedoc

after years of fishgeekiness I have found forums invaluable in expanding my knowledge, meeting other fishgeeks and the joys of buy/sell/trade with other hobbiests. I was reffered here from canreef members


----------



## fryingpan

I was looking for a aquarium club and used google and came up with this site and well I joined. It is a great community


----------



## 4runner

i heard of you from a guy from a guppy forum that i bought some moss from


----------



## tony1928

Found this forum years ago when I bought a colony of Tropheus from Charles (yeah, he sold africans before...hard to believe eh?). He was a mod on Cichlid Forum and pointed me to BCA. I'm so glad he did. I spend way too much time here now.


----------



## chiefwonton

i searched up flowerhorn for sale in vancouver.


----------



## impetus

I bought an xp3 off craigslist and the seller told me about the site. I wish I was smart enough to remember the name of the seller.


----------



## fxbillie

I heard it from a friend who has a good salt water setup.


----------



## hdrob

found this site with GOOGLE


----------



## bingerz

i just started getting back into african cichlids...and one of my fish came down with popeye. so i googled everything i could about it and the thought never crossed my mind to look for other fish enthusiasts in the area who might be able to give me info about it. it hit me and i googled it...and found bca!! here i am! =)


----------



## Kei

A long time ago maybe 2004? my brother was on this website and had told me to check the FS adds for cheaper things and used things


----------



## deocare

I was at King Ed's Pet store a few years back looking for help with tanks and fishes, realizing that I was new, a random stranger told me I should check out this site it has a lot of information and nice people that will help me out so I took a look. After a while I forgot my account so I just recently made a new one.


----------



## jozzybdv

i was at craigslist looking for aquarium tank for the turtle that i am planning to adopt, so i was bargaining an item for the most at least, then the guy told me why not check out BC AQUARIA site maybe u can find items with ur price... so i was like ok, why not, there's no harm on CHECKING i guess.... that's why when i started on checking the site, i was like (from other planet) asking for someone how to use this site and how to put thread on things i want to know or wanted to have.... 

So here i am, been looking for tanks and even got some bad experiences but other than that im just happy to be ONE part of a SITE that i know im PROUD to share with other peoples too and to get GOOD ADVICEssss from the EXPERTS!!

four thumbs UP.....


----------



## Lymric

HI, I was looking for red claw crays AGAIN and found this forum  it was an older post, and i'm still without any females.. but i am gl;ad i found you guys


----------



## jling

my uncle told me about this site


----------



## tetragirl

Found it through google search....


----------



## Sneezy

Was searching for local resources on how to setup my new tank... and found this great site.... Thanks to all the members and all their experience and insight!!!!


----------



## giraffee

Stumbled upon this site while googling "discus" "vancouver". Who knew that there are that many discus-obsessed people locally.


----------



## IceBlue

I was looking for a local tropical fish forum on the internet.


----------



## Sliver

i heard about the forum from shell dweller.


----------



## MTSmatt

I was googling for some local aquatic clubs and came across the forum.. The rest is history.


----------



## skrick

I found the site from a friend who told me about it


----------



## 240sx

from Revscene.net when the site first launched back in the day!


----------



## Shiyuu

I found this site when I was doing some research on where to get some new fish on the LFS.


----------



## PaulCheung

A seller that sold me the fish tank is a member and introduced this forum to me.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

I guess my post in the original thread got deleted from the crash.
It been so long that I forget how I found BCA.:lol:
I'm going to guess that I found BCA through Google.
I was probably googling bettas since I was a noob back then.:bigsmile:


----------



## Saffire

`GhostDogg´ said:


> I guess my post in the original thread got deleted from the crash.
> It been so long that I forget how I found BCA.:lol:
> I'm going to guess that I found BCA through Google.
> I was probably googling bettas since I was a noob back then.:bigsmile:


me too to all of it (betta in a cup from Walmart).


----------



## Keri

I thought I replied to this thread already but I guess not - and now I joined so long ago (originally before the crash) I don't remember how I found it! Maybe from CanReef?


----------



## AWW

goooooooooogle.... I think? Maybe reference by some one when i was working in pet habitat...


----------



## globali

Searching Google for Metricide 14.
‏


----------



## mortava

Was a long time ago (pre-crash, etc).. but I think via a google search!


----------



## Stoogie

Google! I was looking for somewhere to buy decent african cichlids in the lower mainland, and I (happily) stumbled across bcaquaria.


----------



## DianaHart

google , vancouver + tropical fish + forum


----------



## g_spyder91

I came across a link somebody on another website (I think it was revscene) posted around the time I started looking for info on fish.


----------



## jewels

A worker at Rogers Aquatics. Googled it as soon as i got home.


----------



## raeven

A girlfriend of mine told me about this place. She works for one of the stores mentioned on here and told me to keep an eye open for certain people. I can learn a lot from them she says, so here I am


----------



## mhlwang

I found BCA via the google


----------



## pistolpete

I was told about BCA a long time ago by an employee at Noah's Pet Ark. A great store.


----------



## Danw

i was at fish world in Langley and i ran into Emile who told me about this site. and ever since then i have been a member.


----------



## Sanka101

Someone on viaquaria mentioned bcaquaria in thread so i googled it.. and here i am =]


----------



## Build magazine

Found out after asking questions about brackish setups to a guy I met while buying some fish which is a member.


----------



## monkE

I was told about it by an employee at ipu in richmond


----------



## spit.fire

i dont remember if i posted here before... so im gonna go ahead and say google just incase


----------



## EVANDU

Through google for the trophesu, and i found some good pic, so i have to be the member. love it


----------



## me_too_lazy

neighbor got me into shrimps
and told me to get on here and start learning


----------



## ilam

gklaw told me to join~


----------



## FishFreaks

*bca*

i found the website because i was in rogers aquatics, and a nice kid named trevor overheard my brother and i talking about where we could get a certain fish and trevor mentioned that we should try this website, and that as they say is that.


----------



## manim3

searched on our friendly Google  and looked up some fish equipment- Vancouver- and forum and here i am


----------



## jikjak

a friend of mine told me about this site and so i thought id check it out.
great info and great deals to be found!


----------



## Flytrap

a few years back, when I was looking for cherry shrimps. Found your site, while surfing the net looking for the shrimps


----------



## Jasonator

A guy at work told me all about it. Thanks Mike!!


----------



## mcrocker

Bought a tank from a guy on craigslist quite a while back, he asked if I had seen it on BCA. Heard it was a good forum so I signed up 

For a while I only came to check the classifieds when I was setting up the tank I bought and one after that. Now I come by, check things out, and post once in a while...


----------



## Tazzy_toon

I found this site because I was looking for a local fish forum on Bing Search. So glad I did.


----------



## Scherb

I found this site when i was just starting the hobby. my brother told me about it. glad he did, very useful site. big thanks to it's creators and all who run it Cheers


----------



## fishgal

I found this site by doing internet google research about fish n stuff.


----------



## Donkeyboy

New to keepin fish only a year experience and was looking up guppys and came to this website


----------



## Vman

My girlfriend told me about BCA.


----------



## pinkreef

i was trying to logon to vi aquaris and the site was down. i found this site in the google lookup. i hadnt heard of it before so i joined , barb


----------



## Ebonbolt

One of the members, anessa, came in to where I work to look at the fish, and during the conversations, BCA came up and she recommended I join, so I did =]


----------



## Crazyfish88

I use to live in AB and I was a member of Abaquaria then I moved back to BC and thought there has to be a BCaquaria


----------



## Timbits

Heard about it from someone and knew I had to google it up!


----------



## Virual

I heard about this site from a friend


----------



## rich16

I tripped across it while doing a Google search for something aquarium related..


----------



## hotspike

A buddy told me to check out your site and I found lots of plecos for sale!


----------



## mikebike

Welcome to the group
There are lots of Pleco keepers here


----------



## shelby67

*how did i find out about bca*

my dad who is also a member told me about it DAN O, i signed up then forgot all about it, then i was in a pet store and the girl at the counter told me about the forum, i was like " oh ya, i joined that" lol...


----------



## teija

Did I ever post on this thread?

Good ol' Google is how I found the former version of BCA... This version is much better!


----------



## Unhallowed

Random Google search!


----------



## tarnishedtales

Found this place while looking up fish information on google.


----------



## blazingazn

A friend's girlfriend's brother is a fish fiend and the girlfriend referred me to this site.


Glad she did, because it's a wealth of information!
Good deals too!


----------



## grizadams_7mm

Got back into the fish keeping hobby and since my GF and her farther are both members and after using her account I signed on


----------



## iPhone4

I was @ what used to be called "Big Al's" on North Road, & while looking around, I met another member who informed me about this awesome site; I haven't been to a Aquarium/Pet store since I've joined.

Please keep up the good work.


----------



## mikebike

Hello iPhone,
welcome to the group.
We have a large variety of interest here I'm sure you will find something to interest you


----------



## IceBlue

I was looking for a local fish forum so googled and found this site.


----------



## mikebike

Hello IceBlue,
welcome to the group.
If you are looking for new fish in the Freshwater Livestock the top of the listing is Vancouver Island you may find some fish close to home


----------



## dino

*intro*

skrick told me about this forum


----------



## Slopster

I was on a tropical fish forum that was hosted in the UK and found it very boring and dull, I then decieded to surf around and came across BCAQUARIA, and Shazzam the rest is history..


----------



## kaptin99

I was looking for a local place to buy fish equipment as I was getting back into the hobby so I googled bc and fish and found this site.


----------



## Gregzz4

Last summer, after my Wife told her co-workers how big of a tank I had just bought, one of them turned out to be a BCA Member


----------



## bugaboo433

From a co-worker


----------



## Clayborg

Was looking for fish and equipment. Came up with BCA through google search.


----------



## Jaguar

Someone from another hobbyist forum (The Planted Tank) recommend I try looking here for freshwater plants.


----------



## hlee72ca

I found this site when I was browsing another site, Revscene.


----------



## Epok

A guy told me about it after I gave him some advice a at a pet store. Really wish I knew who he was so I could that k him


----------



## MOLOTO

I was looking for African cichilds and found this site through Google.


----------



## Jasonator

A guy at work gave this little gem up to me. I don't work there anymore, and can't find him to thank him... But it's an open thanks to Mike at APS


----------



## AndrewL

After pet less decades, I got back into the hobby. I discovered your forum while searching through google. What I like about BC Aquaria is how respectful and helpful members have been assisting others.


----------



## Pamela

About 3 or 4 years ago a friend dropped off a badly beaten up Green Terror at my house because it was going to get killed in her tank and I had a new tank that had just finished cycling. I came across BCAquaria when I was googling how to heal the GT.


----------



## pinhead

Informed of the site from an existing member.


----------



## Cichlid2010

In November 2009, after about 1 hour of surfing and browsing on the internet for salt water nano tank, I found BCA!!!


----------



## chimdon

I was looking for information regarding the Ebi Fluval tank and found the styrofoam background warning thread at http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fluval-ebi-warning-photo-added-11634/


----------



## Arcteryx

Was googling for betta parameters and then on some info on anubias.... the rest as they say is history


----------



## Acipenser

I had purchased a 2 gallon tank and two gold fish at Pet Cetera about 4 years ago, by the 3rd day the water was cloudy and the poor gold fish were gasping at the top of the tank. After a google search for cloudy water I came across this awsome site. I got a used 29G off some one and the rest is history .


----------



## vonney

Found the site when googling for info on all kinds of topics. Been one of the best resources for all things aquarium, especially for a newbie.

36 gal, planted, platys/neons


----------



## waynestractor

Looking for info online when I first bought my tank.


----------



## Athomedad

Originally found BCA while googling different types of fish related questions and this forum kept coming up with good advice!


----------



## arash53

Searched for Vancouver freshwater forum, found BCA and 3 ,4 others and stick with BCA because the others not even close , found lot of great friend here , the forum features and administration is awesome and the members are the best ! 
I am so addicted to this forum and checking it 24/7  

Thank you so much for all the hardworking to keep this forum the best


----------



## mikebike

Welcome to the group.
You will find a lot of good information here.


----------



## jiayaw

I originally found this post while googling for some information when I was doing my research while starting up my 33 gal planted tank back then.


----------



## JTang

Can't remember if I have posted here... anyway, a friend of mine told me about BCA 4 yrs ago. I forgot who that was! LOL


----------



## lednail

About 6 years ago from one of the guys working at hidden reef in Abbotsford. I miss that store but i still have BCA


----------



## liquid_krystale

I searched specifically for an aquarists forum for Vancouverites.


----------



## Dietmar

My daughter told me about this site. It is very helpful and informative.


----------



## AquaAddict

*BCA Discovery*

Hi Everybody,

I discovered BCA through my membership to the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society, ie, a fellow member told me.

AquaAddict


----------



## joker1535

*Bca*

Bought a few fish from a member. Replied to his ad on craigslist and he mentioned Bc aquaria. Since then I'm addicted to this site. I have this strong urge to check out the new posts every single day. Lol


----------



## er201

a long time ago from one of the old members from the forum before it crashed.


----------



## davej

A friend recommended it, now here all the time!


----------



## Flaming Fighter

I joined a few days ago and I believe I found it while googling 'bc native aquatic plants' I am not too sure. It also could have been other query on betta care. I googled a lot


----------



## thermalgibbon

I found this site through Google when looking for an aquarium club in Vancouver.


----------



## Passgad

I moved in BC last year from Quebec and I was googling for a store to fill my CO2 tank. Google found the information in one of the post on the forum.


----------



## sculptor

Some time ago I found myself on the Calquarium website and found a link to an Alberta site, then to an Australian site, and then found this one, which is great for me.


----------



## Nephrus

Goggled for information on how to start aquarium keeping ! First thing that came up when I typed BC was BC Aquaria !


----------



## TwoStonedBirds

My good friend Epok recommended the site to me when I started getting into the hobby.
-Blair


----------



## Ursus sapien

TwoStonedBirds said:


> My good friend Epok recommended the site to me when I started getting into the hobby.
> -Blair


love your user name


----------



## kutonimaria

*Newbie*

Hi everyone! Good friend help me out.


----------



## canucksfan1

I was using google to get information on some of the fish I was thinking of getting and happened to stumble upon this site.


----------



## Aaron27

Through Google when I was trying to figure out what to do with a sick fish.


----------



## AnikaJay

I got the job at a pet store, they just let go their fish-knowledgable staff and put me in charge...I grew up with my father and his aquariums although he did the maintenance but that was enough to get me in. The first two monthes i gained all the knowledge i could from books and resources from the store. I came across the site a few times although never joined. It was only until a new employee stepped up to our team and highly recommended joining the community and shared some of his fish expertice with me.


----------



## sunshine_1965

I was buying or selling fish supplies on Craigslist and met a member from BCA. He talked highly of the site so I had to check it out when we got home. At first I was unsure about the site so I would only check it out from time to time. I then responded to a classified add for some fish. I asked the person how to properly use the site and they took the time to help me and I have been on ever since. I enjoy meeting new people and this site is great for that. Keep up the great site I recommend it to everyone I meet in regards to Aquarium needs or supplies.


----------



## chubar

Through an ad I found on Craigslist.


----------



## theinnkeeper

Friend recommended me when I was looking to buy some kois.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Googling.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Hey guys I don't know why I haven't replied earlier to this message. I am still pretty new to this site still, I was around to see the new upgrade to the site. Its top shelf  good work!!!!!


----------



## RandomName

I would say it was a combo of 1 or 2 people mentioning to check the site out as well as searching on google for BC fish forum and other stuff


----------



## dsouthworth

Buying items off CL, the sellers directed me here. So glad i listened!


----------



## neoh

google. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Eros168

I was refered by guys in canadapleco.com

love plecos


----------



## TankGirl

when i was getting into FW, googled bc aquarium forums, and you guys came right up.. i don't post often but love having this as a reference point  now that i'm getting into SW it's been a huuuuuge help..  thanks all!!


----------



## Haldane86

I found BCA off of good old google lol just looking around to see what I could find. Found alot of US sites before I found BCA  and Im so glad I did. Lots of great people and great info.


----------



## wayofthefish

*Hi I was a member years ago but had to take a break from the hobby due to money troubles, had to sell everything as well as a life style change.. Now that life is back on track I have come back to the one site I missed for so long. I am glad to be back.............................*


----------



## j.l.forsen

looking for an aquarium forum and found it on google


----------



## Nicole

i've been on bca many times before, before I actually decided to become a member, passed by it on google and didn't realize what a powerful tool this forum is.


----------



## jkhcjris

I heard about your fair site through my friends that keep freshwater tanks. I am currently into reef tanks about to start a fresh planted tank at work.

Chris


----------



## Flygirl

Can't really remember, might have been google... I think it was around 2005 or 2006, remember the site was still quite new. I had a different name then... a few years later life took a different turn, and wasn't on for a couple of years - in the meantime forgot my password and no longer had the old email to have it resent. Soooo... started over with a new login. Has this site ever grown, but I guess that's what you get when you have a great forum, lot's of well informed aquarist


----------



## vicz24

I found this site through general search for local aquarium websites & have been here ever since.


----------



## rbizzle

I went and bought an amazing piece of driftwood from someone and mentioned I was looking for Bichirs but thought they where so expensive, so he told me about this site. And I haven't been to a petshop since.


----------



## discusdude

l was just googling aquarium related items and stumbled upon BCA l love it, but my bank account doesn't. lol
my name is Ray


----------



## Janice L

Was looking for forums on aquariums for Victoria/Vancouver and found this online when searching on Google  Been loving this forum ever since, people are so nice and helpful and there are some really knowledgeable people on here!


----------



## mikebike

Hello Janice,
welcome to the group.

If you are looking at the Clasifieds there is a section on the top of the page for Vancouver Island that may have somthings that interest you.

Cheers


----------



## Hallsy04

I bought a fish tank off someone who told me about this site


----------



## Fansons

How, I Google and found here myself!


----------



## gearsofwarfan

as a beginner in the saltwater hobby,i was looking for forums for advise and ideas online and i stumbled upon BCaquaria and i joined....:bigsmile:


----------



## shady280

I found bca from member silver when I bought a 30g hex. Signed up right away and love that I did. I've met many awesome friendly knowledgable people. Thx guys


----------



## discussdiscus

I was looking for aquarium plants in B.C. and found the site.


----------



## diver63748

google for aquarium plants brought me to a forum post here


----------



## Mo Amirian

Saw an ad up on craigslist for VAHS meeting and so I attended one. I got referred to here by the members there.


----------



## noisetherapy

Google!!!

I was looking for aquarium/saltwater forum experts in BC.


----------



## Jessia

Pretty sure I originally found BCA through Google. After the forum problems my account was lost and I was referred again by a coworker.


----------



## andrewjc21

Was talking to someone at a Pet store ( Petlovers i believe) and they had mentioned all the Info available to me on here.
How right they were


----------



## gwilson

I was looking for info on aquarium care on google and eventually searched for something like 'vancouver aquarium forum' and this forum was one of the first results.


----------



## Obsideon

I think I was recommended to come here through Revscene but I'm not 100% sure anymore as this was years ago lol ...


----------



## steffelem

Found it through internet search. Info hungry and got 'fed' good (and local-ish) stuff here.


----------



## Mamagem

Found someone selling fish in Cultus Lake and he recommended this site when I said I wanted to upsize my tank setup.


----------



## LizStreithorst

April invited me. She's a friend I met on Simply.


----------



## waterbox

I was in the process of constructing my own freshwater aquarium and stand and doing lots of on-line research--particularly about what wood I could put in the water without harming fish, how it should be treated, etc. So, somewhere during my many Google searches, I landed here. I found the usual mix of informed opinion and stuff that people just seem to make up as they go along!

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## EVANDU

i found few links on google was to a bca thread.


----------



## Sidius

I was looking for a good African Cichlid breeder/distributor so I could buy certain breeds that are hard to find in LFS. I did a google search for BC aquarium websites in hopes that there was one that could point me in the right direction. Luckily for me I found this gem of a site and that led me to find FairDeals. Harold has been an awesome guy to work with and I'm ordering some gorgeous Malawi Peacocks/Haps from him in the next group order going out Apr. 20th.


----------



## trout

I'll be honest and admit I found it via a member mentioning BCA on another aqua forum :lol: but in my defense I didn't know this one existed as I was mainly focused on the plants when I started my internet search. very happy it does exist though! Lots of great people/knowledge....heck lots of great everything here!


----------



## arakhavan

I came across it several times while searching for advice online. Then i took the plunge and signed up when i wanted to start asking questions


----------



## ClownFish

my roommate joined the site and told me about it. so i joined.


----------



## currietom

Came across it several times during online searches. Decided a local forum is where its at.


----------



## 118869

Met a guy at North America Pet Store and he told me to check this site out. Its been a great find. Awesome info


----------



## ACBerb

My best friend (we've been into fish together for almost 30 years) turned me onto the site, he was very impressed with the classifieds. Must say I am too, a great local forum!


----------



## macframalama

I was put on to your site by a friend who used to have a serious fish addiction but has since gone to work up north and no longer does fish . but i had complained to him about having no decent website like i was used to back in alberta when i was an avid alberta aquatica member..
and so ends the story of how i found out about you , and scott at island pet zone suggested you aswell when i was beaking aobut there never being any action on used cowichan


----------



## WarblyDoo

Was giving away a couple of fish on Craigslist and the woman who came to pick them up pointed me towards this terrific site for exchanging information, fish and supplies with fellow aquarists.


----------



## CAAAT

A friend, who is a member here.


----------



## sakurachan1

the POWER of google search engine!! hehehe.


----------



## rdale2

I heard about it from the guys at J and L aquatics!


----------



## Tiwaz

Followed a link on Canadian Aquatic connection. Spend way more time here though.


----------



## Smallermouse

On google. Just started the fish hobby stuff.


----------



## Jeebz

Referred to site by Trevor at Rogers Aquatics


----------



## J'sRacing

i found BCA through google, i just looked for" vancouver fish aquarium forums" and its been good, ive found a lot of local LFS on this forum that i didn't even know about! now i just waste time every day off at these LFS!


----------



## kid4life

referred to the site by AWW


----------



## Epok

Randomly came across it


----------



## hamsup

From Obsideon...  i am very newb to this fish world !


----------



## mikebike

Welcom the forum/tank.

Are you going with freshwater fish?

What size tank and what kinds of fish interest you?

Cheers


----------



## Elle

Djamm found it and introduced me to it. :bigsmile:


----------



## Aquasteve

Found the site from a google search for vancouver aquarium forum


----------



## Claudia

I thought i replied here but i guess it was on the old BCA before the crash oh well here i am, i founf BCA googling for fish stuff and been here ever since


----------



## Foxtail

I was searching info on cichlids on google. Signed up as soon as I came across it 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bizbomb

From Kolewolf


----------



## sarcastickitten

The first time I found this site was right after my Platy had her first batch of babies, I googled it and this site was the first one on the list... But I didn't join then...

I was surfing google trying to find out what plants were best for beginners and BAM!!! This site poped up on google again... I knew that being in this hobby not only was it a good idea to book mark this site but to actually join the forum so that I could ask question, get advice and maybe help some one else out!

all together a great move!


----------



## blurry

I found this site from my brother


----------



## hamsup

I found BCA through a few mutual friends. So far, it's been a great learning experience. Would like to thank all the members that have TRIED to help me save my guppies. LOL


----------



## jaymz

I was looking for a wholesale place in BC and came across your site where ive met some great people


----------



## The Guy

My son was a member and told me about BCA in 2010 so I joined up and it's been a great ride so far, looking forward to the changes in the salt water section.


----------



## dssv

I search on google about about local shops


----------



## waxbytes

I googled "aquarium forums" and this site came up on the second page of results.


----------



## XDfish

I learnt about the forum a couple years ago, at one of the meetings. My mentor, Baz, was the guest speaker, so I tagged along with him. I was a lurker for a couple months, and then made an account. Never made any posts back then however. Fast forward to a week ago, I got one of those "We want you back!" emails, and I decided to try to be an actual member this time around. I'm still very new here.


----------



## Claudiohv

Hello, so the way i found this forum was, I'm currently interested in sulawesi shrimp, so:

I'm an canadianaquaticconnection member an i made a post, like: I'm looking for sulawesi shrimp and I describe the sps that i was specially looking for. No more tha n24 hrs, later someone with a name of "fishclubgirl" ( a betta keeper) told me about fantasy aquatic. But she didn't throw any links, so i google fantasy aquatic, and first link. Then Voila! i (TBH) found this awesome forum!


----------



## WhamSham

I think a worker at IPU told me about this forum


----------



## aquafunlover

An employee of Roger's Aquatic & Pet Supplies gave me a few sites to check out. This was one. Great site for locals!


----------



## lady0421

I have recently moved to Canada (from Australia) and I wanted to have my own tanks again. We had a fantastic bunch of aquarium hobbyists in Aust and our forum was a fantastic place to share our passion for fins and tales! It was google that directed me here and I am keen to learn what the Northern Hemp aquatic species are all about!


----------



## aquafunlover

I was a worker at a LFS gave me the link when I was asking where to make trades for some fish I was contemplating taking out of my tank.


----------



## Alkatraz

Google searching for local used equipment


----------



## Hobbykwekers

I stumbled upon this site with a link from Malawi Freaks • Forumindex


----------



## Kyee

Google searching for aquatic forums and used tanks brought me here!


----------



## [email protected]

i work at olys pet connection and a customer suggested i join


----------



## melyndaponych

My friend told me about BC Aquaria. Once I signed in, I was hooked!!!


----------



## Mike Vang

Was surfing the net trying to get information on planted tanks one night and came across the site but just browsed. I found a tank and bought it from a member here and he mentioned the site. So after I came home with the tank and set it up i joined.


----------



## reeferious

i was having my usual fishy dreams that long ago nite until that midnite angel swooped me up and dumped me headfirst amongst all you fine fishy folks.


----------



## ThePhoenix

I went into Aquariums West downtown and one of the employees told me about it


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Flowerhorn Brother! I'm Jacky Tang ! I'm a really Big Fan of Flowerhorn !

This Is My First Time In This Group ! Still dont know how to use this page! Lol !

It's really nice to meet u here ! I would love to Learn, Share, And Support to each other about this hobby! I'm still so new!

This Is one of My Lovely Flowerhorn! Please Enjoy La! All Comments r welcome to my mail box to: [email protected] ! Masterpiece Monsterkok Super Red Dragon ! - YouTube He Is about 6'. Still Young La !

Contact: [email protected]

Thanks For Teaching!


----------



## macframalama

dude why is jacky tang tripping, 

your record is skipping homie,


----------



## spit.fire

macframalama said:


> dude why is jacky tang tripping,
> 
> your record is skipping homie,


He constantly makes adds on Craigslist to show off his "prized" flower horn... Spammer IMO


----------



## Foxtail

Yes I think that is considered spam...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elle

Noted. Please don't post multiple duplicate posts on the forum. It's considered spam and all duplicates will be removed if it continues.


----------



## 118869

I ran into someone at north amercia pet store and he mention that i should look at this site. Very happy I did!!! lots to learn and great sales =D thanks BCA


----------



## brezilian

i was looking for cichlids for sale in bc and saw this site a couple times and decided to join


----------



## jdlights

hi guys,i find here from search engine(you know)
I'm wesley wang,selling dimming led lighting,all right,nice to me you



-


----------



## 35angels

Google! Was looking for fish forums, and this one came up. Didn't know there was a local one, and was only on one from the UK :bigsmile:


----------



## Lamplighter

I came across it on the Intranet.


----------



## datfish

I found it on Google looking for planted tanks.


----------



## AcidFear

i bought a fish tank off macframalama and he told me about the forum


----------



## TigerOscar

Referred by "Don Amor"

Love it when we are all here sharing a common intrest.....


----------



## dalans

Seeking some advice about cycling a new aquarium, and it was one of Google's first hits


----------



## bcorchidguy

Googles aquarium forums canada and saw it, looked in and was impressed.

Douglas


----------



## Transposon

I was looking for fellow aquarium hobbyists in Canada and Google gave me this site


----------



## Reckon

Google gave me this site when I was looking for info on substrates


----------



## kacairns

One of "members" dug a trench for me because I was to lazy errr busy and mentioned the site


----------



## covertune

My friend who got me interested in the aquarium hobby mentioned the site. When I started to feel bad about hounding him with questions, I decided to join up here.. and hound you guys with my questions!


----------



## Lex100

Well a few years ago when my friend who is a computer I.T guy purchased his 90 gal tank off here that I was admiring told me about it. Now that I have a tank of my own I can really benefit from being here.
Thanks to all the modders and everyone for all the hard work at keeping this site up and running.


----------



## coppercloud

my dad actulay joined and i was asking him a ton of questions so i joined and can ask you questions just like stacey


----------



## Wretch

I did a google search looking for info on aquariums in BC. Was looking for info on salt water aquariums and fish stores in BC/lower mainland, seems like google found me the right place.


----------



## Katpheesh

i found bcaquaria while researching different types of beginner fish that i could have in my 1st tank, 20 gal, that my 1 year old son might like to watch


----------



## Proud Pastry

Hello! 
A young man from Rogers Aquatics told me about this forum. I'll look forward to getting to know everyone! ^_^


----------



## ANDYRTG

I actually joined bcaquaria a long while back when I was researching on my prized RTG arowana. A member on the forum ended up doing a group buy and I got it directly from him at the airport. 
Speaking of which, economy is so terrible these days, you don't see that many people selling arowana's anymore. What ever happened to the panda aquatics representative in BC?


----------



## JoeMc

Heard about the site from a friend (Jasonator)
It's awesome to have a local site like this!

I'm just getting back into the hobby after about 5 years without a tank.


----------



## Willis

I found this site doing a search on google . Happy I stumbled upon it.


----------



## The Big Cheese

A friend at work let me know about this site when I mentioned that I was interested in setting up a fish tank.


----------



## Smallermouse

My really good friend introduced me into the hobby, taught me everything I know about it. Showed me the site.


----------



## Bitz

Craaaaaigslist haha an ad had your site in the pic...


----------



## mrbob

I was informed by a very nice fellow, after I purchased is tank! a fellow member spitfire thank you again! So impressed with everyone I have meet and everyone I have talked to! Bought a lot a stuff from this site! and always got a fair deal! and always very nice people to deal with!!

Cheers to everyone on this site!

Is everyone that is into this hobby/fish keepers always such nice people???


----------



## tylerv

Found it using a google search while searching on fighting algae. Such a great site!


----------



## vancitytony

friends with big fish tanks


----------



## Chrisphungg

I found this site while researching about SW start-ups. Now I have 3 SW Display tanks.


----------



## Fish rookie

I found this forum when I was looking for some help with my tanks. 
I love this forum there are so many knowledgable and helpful memebrs here.


----------



## Scherb

mrbob said:


> Is everyone that is into this hobby/fish keepers always such nice people???


usually. i think it might be due to the fact that a lot of people find watching fish swim is relaxing and calming. plus a good hobby. welcome to bca


----------



## Hollyhawk

Jordan who is into monster fish. He used to work at Animal House in Chilliwack a couple years ago. (Hi Jordan!) 

The website has been a huge source of information for me. Due to this website I have purchased cool fish like my L10 Red Lizards, sterbai cory and green neons from Kirk, who I would have never know about. Gone to stores sponsored here, that I would have never know about. And... switched from plastics to real woods and plants. Something I never knew existed until I looked at all the information and pictures on this site!


----------



## panda.lover

A friend of mine was so excited to have a tank buddy. He told me that this is a good forum and local.  Happy to be here.


----------



## Minions

We were walking around in Petsmart and asking questions of a staff member. After talking to the staff, a forum member spoke with us and told us about the website.


----------



## frogman

On another plant forum with a post and link to "How to make a Moss Tunnel"


----------



## missnikki

I found this forum while searching for aquarium forums on Google.ca :bigsmile:


----------



## CisBackA

i dunno, ive been here from day one, and i cant remember that far back.


----------



## shift

I found a link someone posted to BCA on a uk tropical fish form i was reading and discovered this great resources a little closer to home!


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Web search, baby!


----------



## seabass16

From a friend, actually a few friends recommended it


----------



## gabriel_bc

77_Bus_Girl said:


> Web search, baby!


Yep. Figured there *had* to be a forum like this for folks in this region. Google was my friend.


----------



## Sumo boy 5

I was looking for discus sellers and stumbled upon this website and found Canadian aqua farm.


----------



## ess

I was trying to find an online website selling coral frags in Canada and somehow found my way here. I'm happy to have found a forum community based in BC!


----------



## Steve

I found this site through looking at the Fantasy Aquatics section (through google) to see their stock list!


----------



## Sploosh

Found this site many times while searching for info before joining, then wondered why it took me so long to join...


----------



## snailies3

Google! Was searching for a place in Vancouver to get some cheap snails !


----------



## aquaticnovice604

i asked Exotic Aquaria if they knew anywhere i could find cheap tanks it was craigslist or here and craigslist was way to pricey so i joined BCA and love it!


----------



## ckl

I was looking through Google for information on plants and in general where to get aquarium stuff in BC and came across a relevant post which led me perusing through the forums. The sponsor section is awesome.


----------



## Spud387

Was trying to find aquarium stores in the Vancouver area when this forum popped up as a result in Google.


----------



## Kolat

I was looking for classified for aquarium plants and ended up here.


----------



## am3ience

googled a place to ask questions, since i'm new to fishkeeping!


----------



## auratus

I was told about this site by one of my old bosses, many many years ago. since then I've been in and out of fish keeping several times, but since the site crash / rebuild. was able to get my old username from when i first joined the site when i was in grade 10, six some odd years ago I believe now


----------



## jhips

I was look specifically for a local forum based website and luckily i managed to find my way here.


----------



## funkycat

Was looking for some freshwater shrimp, and was actually considering buying a bunch of aquabid, imagine my surprised when i found a local forum bursting with peeps with cherries


----------



## geealexg

I found out about this community from April's Aquarium and King Ed's Pets when I was trying to search for live microworms. They suggested me to make an account here. I'm glad that there is a large amount of useful information here for newbies like me.


----------



## tbird

I found this forum when I was looking for information on different fish via Google.


----------



## dcee604

I'm back again! After a long hiatus! I was a member way back in the day, when the site was all black...and it was an offshoot of RevScene.net 
Just set up my nano tank, and will be visiting in here more often!


----------



## DSK

Also remembered this site from way back before the re-register. Didn't re-register when the site switched as I was on my way outta the hobby at the time.
Just set up a new tank and will check back in a bit more now.


----------



## HoneybadgerESQ

I found this forum just by searching Google for aquarium things specific to BC.


----------



## LithiumRain

Searching through Google about Vancouver/Lower Mainland specific topics.


----------



## joe pooh

i was looking for a place to buy "fish stuff" beyond my 2 local stores. trusty google gave this as one of the results. not to knock either of my local stores, i have dumped more cash than i wish to admit at Kind Eds and J&L. i was more looking for variety.


----------



## Mick2016

Google Search.


----------



## Mark Brown

always glad to jump on board an old thread revival! 

I came to bca because of Google looking up information on what I want to say was tank cycling but I don't remember for certain, then I saw a post about a fellow wanting to use quickrete gravel in a tank and I had done just that in the last tank I had running in Saskatoon so I joined up, posted my two cents and haven't shut up yet 

love you guys and gals!


----------



## kylabshauer

Did a google search looking for a Canadian/local group and local info on fishkeeping and was not disappointed.


----------



## Leon

A friend told me about the site. Checked it out and now I'm hooked.


----------



## Wyvc

I found site while looking for anubias, got a decent deal for crystal shrimp from another member today too.


----------



## Foxhall58

I was looking for classified for aquarium plants and ended up here.


----------



## Hydrocynus

Back in the day pre 2008- while I was at King Ed's got to talking to one of the person there browsing fish. He mentioned about this site for information. Been here since had to change name due to old account tied an email that I couldn't log back in. 

Alot has changed for sure


----------



## datfish

When I first got into the hobby in 2008, my buddy told me about the website. I didn't join for a few years though, not until I started getting really into the hobby.


----------



## SouthBurnaby Mike

I posted an item for sale online and the buyer came and picked me up to go to the location of the product and along the way we found out we both were Aquarium enthusiast! So @Fragglerock told me about this site along with some other helpful info! Here I am 🙂


----------



## PecnarcY

Referred to site by Trevor at Rogers Aquatics


----------



## steviecheeze

I was recommended by a friend who's a member here to do research and just have a community to talk to since this is a brand new hobby for me


----------



## eandg

Nicklfire said:


> So! How did you find our lovely website originally.
> 
> This thread will also be used for monthly prize winners, in order to be eligible you must make a post here.


I search something about my new guppy and plant on Chrome and so lucky found this very useful web


----------

